# Moni from South TX



## monicaeguerra (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
Im Monica & I live in Laredo, TX (WAY south like on the border of Mexico). I was turned on to Specktra by MissChievious (I LOVE her youtube page), and now im hooked on this!!!! I cant believe i never knew about this!!!!

XOXO, 
Moni


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Monica .....


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 23, 2009)

Monica!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monicaeguerra* 

 
_Hi everyone, 
Im Monica & I live in Laredo, TX (WAY south like on the border of Mexico). I was turned on to Specktra by MissChievious (I LOVE her youtube page), and now im hooked on this!!!! I cant believe i never knew about this!!!!

XOXO, 
Moni_

 
Hey, Monica! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm also a Texan.
I know where Laredo is, though I've never been there.
I live in Mesquite, which is about 20 miles east of Dallas.
You'll LOVE Specktra, though if you're looking for help to cure your MAC addiction, this isn't the place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you just want some harmless fun and drooling, enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Moni! Welcome, I love visiting that part of Texas... which I got to do it more often.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Monica!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## LadyMakeup1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Monica, how are you?
I Love MissChievious too!!, Isn't she AWESOME??? hehe
Do you speak spanish?? I am from Ecuador in South America and I am new here as well, anyway welcome to specktra, hope you have fun!


----------



## Purple (Mar 28, 2009)

I visited Laredo, Tx. last year, and it was hot!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 28, 2009)

Julia is absolutely amazing and an inspiration to so many.  I'm glad she let you know about Specktra - welcome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome!  Looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## berryrachel (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!!! I'm a newbie too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love her channel too


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Monica, this is great! another laredoan! YAY! I'm from laredo also, but I live in irapuato since 2007 because DH found a job here. I don't have mac here, so everytime I visit my family I run to macy's to the mac counter. 

Have fun!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! I love Misschiveous too! She's fantastic and talented


----------



## chubby5734 (Apr 8, 2009)

hi Monica!! I'm from Laredo too.  I also love Misschievous, she's a great.  I'm new to this site  also


----------

